# Work needed!



## PlowBossSR (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a 1995 F-250 with 7 and a haf ft. Western blade with pro wings. I'm looking for residential work in the Kentwood/Grand Rapids area. Contact me via cell 616-723-5886 or e-mail: [email protected].

Zach Tisdel
Plow Boss Snow Removal


----------

